# Smoke and Carbon Monoxide Detectors



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I was servicing battery powered smoke and carbon monoxide detectors today. Those in my new place are hardwired but when I had the battery ones, I would switch out batteries when the crazy daylight savings time thing happened. Everybody with any heat source that burns anything and gives of carbon monoxide has invested $20 in a carbon monoxide detector right? Everybody has adequate smoke detectors? Come on people, they are like $6 or your local fire department may have a deal. 9v batteries in a pack or like $1 each. Could save your life. The New Year is great time to add more if needed or test and service those you have.

I know it seems like paranoia but do have an exit plan worked out too. Just in case. Teach the kids. Firefighters can only do so much. And you would be surprised how fast furniture and draperies will combust.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

and in many areas they are required by law

and in at least some places, the smokes are required to be interconnected so if one trips, they all alarm.


check your building codes/ building department for proper required installations.


----------

